# Krib fry question



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi all my krib pair breed agian the first time all eggs where eaten by the pair & the pair have breed again this time there are wigglers how long tell i have to feed the babys & what do i feed the babys ? as this is my first time having wiggler babys in the tank , i have put up a devider between the krib pair with there fry & all the other fish in the tank . the fry are still under the log where the pair layed all the eggs if you lift the log abit you can see the frys all on the sand wiggling around the parents stay close & guard them . im hoping a few live


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats!

You don't have to feed them anything until they have consumed their yolk sack. Then the easiest in my experience is probably Hikari First Bites. Mix up a little bit with some water and inject it around the pod of fry with a long pipette or a turkey baster. 

Kribs are usually good parents but sometime a pair will bicker after a few days with fry around, and one of the parents, usually the male, will eat the fry. If that happens, you can let them try again a couple of times. If they still can't get it right, you can siphon the fry out into a grow-out tank.

Good luck!


----------

